# Fall pictures of our babies!



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

We had to much fun this weekend in the crunchy fall leaves!!!
Tillie got to go in the backyard (normally she is just in the front to go potty) and she LOVED it and I swear if she could talk she would have said, "HOW did you keep THIS place from me for so LONG!? DUDE, it's like DISNEYLAND back here!!!) LOL she ran like hell for SO long and it took me like a 1/2 hr to get all the leaf debris out of her coat! It was a great afternoon had by all!!!

enjoy the pics and post some of your babies enjoying the season!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Awwww - cute! Our leaves are starting to fall big time here right now. IF the rain stops, I want to go rake up a pile for Augie to play in. Sometimes, getting all that stuff brushed out of their coats is a miserable job. I have had to resort to putting him in the bathtub and loading him up with conditioner to get the hair to release the leaf pieces, if they were small and embedded in the hair.


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Too cute!!!!!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMG she looks just like my Ninja  soo adorable!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

sooooo cute!! Tillie almost blends in with the fall colors! 

Cute kids, too!

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, thanks! Now, where are all YOUR pictures!!? 
btw, how old is Ninja!?


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

He's 9 months


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

really!? your avatar, he looks so tiny!! do you have any current pics of him on the forum? did I miss them somehow!??


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Cute, looks like everyone had a fun time.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

I have some on my profile. I made an album but the pictures are mixed from when he was a puppy too. The avatar picture was taken on nov. 4th, that was the day he turned 9 months. Here's one from sunday


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, cute!! Is he in a teddy bear cut or puppy cut?
We haven't trimmed Tillie's hair yet, except for her face...


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

When we first cut his hair we got him a puppy cut. Now I just kinda describe to the groomer how to cut his hair. She asks me what I would like and I tell her just a trim. Just enough so it's not too short and he looks cleaned up. It grew back now though and I might take him soon. 

This was how he looked for his first puppy cut.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*fall pictures*

Maddie and I are also waiting for the rain to stop to go play in the leaves! we hope to have a picture soon.
Rain Rain go away. We want to play


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like a fun time was had by all. What a pretty color Tillie is!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

*HEY AUGIE COME PLAY​*


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Over here, Maddie, I'm over here!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What cute pictures of Tillie and your kids! She looks almost lost in the leaves!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful pictures of your babies. Here is Ache enjoying the colors of Fall.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Linda, Augie looks so much like Santos! They could be twins.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

yay! so glad to see everyone getting out and enjoying fall!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I wish we had some leaves to play in!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

What's fall? it's a miserable 80 degrees here


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

trueblue said:


> What's fall? it's a miserable 80 degrees here


Ugh!


----------

